# Dog treats...



## plouffe (Dec 19, 2003)

I know this is going to sound funny, but does anyone think dog treats would be good for bulking. I was ready the Nutrional Facts, and the differnet things that are in them and they seem like a good snack while bulking.. haha? Anyone think the same thing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Only if you don't mind eating flies, and horse hairs and all the other ingred. they don't list on the box.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

You are an odd one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Your talking to plouffe right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Not sure, but I have heard baby food is good for bulking.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

Of course


----------



## plouffe (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 19, 2003)

hell...if it works, it works...go for it bro....i eat alot of stuff that I think tatses terrible in the spirit of proper building diet


----------



## gr81 (Dec 19, 2003)

this is the craziest thread I have come across all day, thanks man.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 19, 2003)

My dogs' food is all natural.  It has a balance of lamb, chicken, brown rice, oats, flax seed, etc.  Looks alot like my diet.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2003)

I think Kuso ate some dog biscuits or something.


----------



## pu239 (Dec 20, 2003)

I've read in the past about what all really goes into dog food and treats. It's not something you want to eat. I did a quick search and came up with these two links - http://www.api4animals.org/553.htm and http://www.api4animals.org/79.htm. I kind of wonder about that site, but I've read similar things from other places. Here is a snippet:


> The protein used in pet food comes from a variety of sources. When cattle, swine, chickens, lambs, or other animals are slaughtered, the choice cuts such as lean muscle tissue are trimmed away from the carcass for human consumption. However, about 50% of every food-producing animal does not get used in human foods. Whatever remains of the carcass -- bones, blood, intestines, lungs, ligaments, and almost all the other parts not generally consumed by humans -- is used in pet food, animal feed, and other products. These "other parts" are known as "by-products," "meat-and-bone-meal," or similar names on pet food labels.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 20, 2003)

yummm...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Eat up!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2003)

In some countries those are delicacies.  I've eaten fried deer heart it was actually very good.  Remember some people eat chitlins, tripe, hogs balls, brains etc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Rotten fish...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2003)

Don't foget rocky mountain oysters.  Oh and I know a guy who  loves scraping the marrow out of bones and eating it.  While I'm at it think about mushrooms, they're a fungus.  Athletes foot is a fungus.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Toenails and buggers are great for a bulk too.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 21, 2003)

no wonder I've been making great gains heeholler


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

That's just wrong!!


----------



## plouffe (Dec 21, 2003)

Shit I've eating lambs brain, and its eye ball. We cooked up an entire lamb on a big ass grill once, and I at the stuff... wasn't too bad.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2003)

Mmmmm.... Jerky Strips.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> That's just wrong!!




haha


----------



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

doggy bacon stip made from pure beef. it seems really good!


----------

